# on the road



## C Nash (May 17, 2011)

We are still at Gunter Hill near Montgomery. Weather is cold and windy. Nice CG and only cost me 9 bucks a night. Sitting in a Kmart internet cafe now and deleating a bunch of emails. Hope all on RVUSA are doing well.


----------



## H2H1 (May 17, 2011)

Re: on the road

so glad you are still out and enjoying your camping, wow 9 a night what a deal, do you have water and electricity


----------



## C Nash (May 22, 2011)

Re: on the road

Water and elec included Hollis.  Even have 50 amp!!  Left there and gone to Camp Grist with full hook ups.  Fishing has been slow but caught enough to have a fish fry.


----------



## Triple E (May 23, 2011)

Re: on the road

Cat Fish I suppose.   :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## C Nash (May 23, 2011)

Re: on the road

No, Bass Steven.  Caught about 25 and kept 16.  Wonder what happened to that 16?


----------



## Triple E (May 23, 2011)

Re: on the road

Oh,,,now you are talking fish.  Wish I was there to help you eat them.  :laugh:  :approve:


----------



## C Nash (May 23, 2011)

Re: on the road

They didn't last long Steven.  Ate them all that night.  :bleh:


----------



## Triple E (May 23, 2011)

Re: on the road

Yum yum.  I like bass.  Big mouth I suppose?  Glad you are having a good time Nash and I am really glad you are staying away from the storms.   :approve:


----------



## C Nash (May 23, 2011)

Re: on the road

Yes the were Big mouth Bass Steve.  Biggest one was 2 1/2 pound.  Most were in the 3/4 to 1 lb range.  Lake is a 100 acre lake with nothing but woods for miles around and spring , creek fed so they are excellent eating.  Oh and a heap of fun catching.


----------



## H2H1 (May 24, 2011)

Re: on the road

THERE YOU GO AGAIN rubbing it in. The picture from last trip made me mad that I wasn't there. OH well I think we may head over that way on our way home and see what is going on with the fish not bitting. Nash I heard if you kiss the bait the fish will come and get it, but if you do that I want a picture of of. Glad you are having fun, still hope to get there when you are still fishing there. see ya.


----------



## C Nash (May 24, 2011)

Re: on the road

Hollis we are now on the way to Brierfield park for the Memeriol Day week end and from there dont now next but may be over your way.


----------

